# Irish cream liqueur



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

IRISH CREAM LIQUEUR

1 cup half and half cream

14 ounce can sweetened condensed milk

2 cups whiskey ( Jameason's Irish Whiskey )

1 teaspoon instant coffee

2 tablespoons chocolate milk syrup

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Beat it into submission with a blender and store in a container you can shake or stir, it will separate. Store in the fridge.

I make it about this time of year for Christmas , Better then Egg Nog IMHO


----------



## DavidGreen (Jun 9, 2021)

that seems yummy and it reminded me of the Turkish ice cream with my favorite sweet snacks that I ate long ago and it was heaven live experience.


----------

